# BARGAN CARVING CLASS WITH LONNIE BIRD FOR SALE:



## Limerick (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello all,

BARGIN CARVING CLASS WITH LONNIE BIRD OFFERED FOR SALE:

Unfortunately, I have to sell my spot in Lonnie Bird's carving class coming up next month. It runs from April 16th through the 20th. I have a new job that started 2 weeks ago and I cannot take time off so soon. The cost for the class is $ 995.00, and I am selling it for 1/2 price ($ 500.00). There is a carving tool list needed for the class, which I can send you. Of course, you can verify with Lonnie that I have paid for the class before payment is made. Email me if interested.

Here is the info from the website:

Eighteenth Century Carving
2018 WOODWORKING CLASS SCHEDULE (FURNITURE MAKING) » EIGHTEENTH CENTURY CARVING
Eighteenth Century Carving
Instructor: Lonnie Bird
Dates: April 16-20, 2018
Tuition: $995

Many pieces of 18th century furniture use carved embellishments to enhance and add visual interest to the work. Although carving seems daunting to many woodworkers, it's not as difficult as it appears once you understand the steps involved for each type of carving. In this hands-on workshop, you'll be guided step-by-step through sketching, layout, and carving of several classic 18th century designs. You'll learn how to successfully execute embellishments such as claw-and-ball feet, shells, volutes, and flame finials. You'll complete several carving samples throughout the week.

Here's what you'll learn:

Carving tool selection
Sharpening techniques
Design
Sketching and layout
Executing carving with and against the grain
Class size in the Eighteenth Century Carving Class is limited so that you'll receive personal attention and instruction.
Prerequisite: None


----------



## Limerick (Mar 16, 2011)

Bargain!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow Ben - that's a real let down.
one of the most gratifying feelings is to stand back and look at an item that you 
have fabricated yourself then get that warm fuzzy feeling when you know that 
you handcarved the embellishments yourself rather than purchasing them from 
a mass produced source made by a CNC.
hope you can recover your investment and best of luck in your job !!
(hopefully, Lonnie can make some kind of rain-check accommodations with you).

and for anyone that has toyed with the idea of obtaining an education in advanced carving
and you have a little bit of raw skill, a course like this will pay for your investment
many times over in the future when you apply your newly honed skill into your craft.

.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on the new job to bad about the carving class.


----------

